
Ask HN: What is best email client (to replace Inbox) - clarky07
I love Inbox and I&#x27;m dreading Google shutting it down. I&#x27;ve tried several others in the past but haven&#x27;t found anything else I like as much. At this point I suspect I&#x27;ll just go back to gmail and be less happy but I&#x27;m hoping there is an alternative I could like as much.<p>Tell me what you use for email and why it&#x27;s awesome.<p>only requirements are works on iOS and Mac. Doesn&#x27;t need desktop app, web is fine (perhaps even preferable).
======
PaulHoule
fastmail

